
The utopian currency Bitcoin is a potentially catastrophic energy guzzler - nullobject
https://theconversation.com/the-utopian-currency-bitcoin-is-a-potentially-catastrophic-energy-guzzler-88871
======
kneel
>In essence, the creation of a new Bitcoin requires the performance of a
complex calculation that has no value except to show that it has been done.

This is incorrect, the massive amount of electricity that goes into
cooperative bitcoin hashing also contributes towards the security of bitcoin.
It would take, at minimum, an equally massive amount of electricity to
compromise the network.

~~~
mhurd
I think the point is, there are alternatives...

------
billions
How much energy does it cost to build, power, and commute to bank office
buildings?

